

The Satoshi Paradox - mathattack
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2014/03/07/the-satoshi-paradox/

======
babesh
There is no paradox here. His English isn't bad:
[http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-
satoshi-...](http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-satoshi-
nakamot-chose-reporter-video-20140306,0,400825.story#axzz2vITHFr8a)

Sounds like jealousy in not getting the scoop.

edit: he may or may not be the creator.

